# Why we got married on Valentines Day



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

Way back when hubby and I were arranging our wedding, we went to the registry office to find out what dates they had. The very nice registrar said there were no available slots for several months and started to offer us different dates.

Then his colleague appeared and said there had been a cancellation for Valentines Day. Before hubby had a chance to say anything I said we'd take it in such a way that left no room for argument.

When he had the cheek to complain about the date, I pointed out that it was he who wanted to go to the expense of getting married, not me, and since I was doing what he wanted we'd have the date I wanted.

We have been married happily (mostly) for 28 years


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2009)

How fortuitous! I bet you'd have had to wait years if you'd specifically asked for that date! 

I can't help feeling a little sorry for the poor couple who had to cancel, though - perhaps they just had to postpone.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope the couple who had to postpone are happy either with each other or whoever else they are with. If I knew who they were I'd thank them personally. Did anyone here cancel a registry office wedding at Greenwich Town Hall for February 14th 1981?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy anniversary Caroline! I hope you and hubby have a lovely day!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Happy anniversary Caroline! I hope you and hubby have a lovely day!



Thanks Northener. Hubby is working today, and I am having one of those days. I am glad Barclaycard are being efficient in one sense, it means my card is protected, butin another sense it is a pain because I didn't get any shopping delivered. Someone at Sainsburys didn't quite get it right with my details so Barclaycard thought I was being ripped off. After a few phone calls it was sorted and both admited errors on their part,at no cost to me, so the shopping will arrive tomorrow. This means a takeout tonight and I wont have to cook. Hubby ofcourse will think it was deliberate. I will leave everyone here to make up their own minds about my brilliant luck orhis bad luck. I am having a quiet laugh.:


----------

